# Guide for Port Aransas



## RedSkeeter (Jul 29, 2015)

Mid September we'll be there for a few days, I would like nothing better than to tangle with a 100+lber
Any recommendations will be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Capt. Ken Jones.
kenjofly.com


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

^X2 will have to find out if he is available. he fills up his charters fairly quickly


----------



## RedSkeeter (Jul 29, 2015)

Great, really appreciate it...


----------



## sage.one (Aug 5, 2015)

September will be getting close to the end of our tarpon season. If you are serious about getting on tarpon I would suggest you get with some of the guides out of Port O'Connor. Capt. Kevin Townsend (KT) for fly and conventional fishing, Capt. Curtis Cash for conventional/live baiting. As stated above, dates fill up fast so pre-booking and communicating with the charter Capt. will help you have a better trip.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Chances at PA are slim... although September is the right time... 

I would call Curtiss Cash.. he will tell you if there are any fish... and put you on them.

TC


----------

